

Michael Hayden (Former NSA Director): Hackers are greatest danger - rdl
http://cryptome.org/2014/01/hayden-hackers.htm

======
walshemj
I think all TLA's would agree that corrupt insiders are the biggest threat the
cambridge 5, richard hansen and so on

